
The Amazon Rainforest Was Shaped by Humans (2017) - jxub
https://www.smithsonianmag.com/science-nature/pristine-untouched-amazonian-rainforest-was-actually-shaped-humans-180962378/
======
edmundsauto
Charles Mann's excellent book "1491" covers this in-depth, including some
background on how this "untouched nature" myth came to be (Holmberg's
Mistake). He chides scholars on both sides of the political aisle for taking a
sense of agency away from the indigenous peoples, and lays out (seemingly)
well-sourced evidence for how impactful the fires, especially, were on the
local environments.

